# Surround sound delay



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you using HDMI from DTV to Stereo Receiver?

or are you going DTV audio to stereo receiver and DTV video straight to TV?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

MR Chips.... My stereo receiver does not have HDMI connections. My Directv receiver is connected to my television, 55" Phillips flat screen LED with a HDMI connection. MY Directv receiver is connected to the surround sound receiver with RCA (red and white) cords. The DVD player is also connected to the receiver with the RCA cords.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Take a look at the surround settings on your Stereo reciever for both the DTV and DVD. Maybe you are using a different surround sound mode as the default for each of these. 
Try different settings, see if your receiver has a menu setting for room size or speaker distance

If the surround sound for the dvd is working fine, try this: unplug the component cables from the back of the DVD player, and plug them into your DirecTV receiver. Then watch Directv with the receiver set to DVD. Did you still notice the delay?


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Is it all the channels or just a few? I ask because I have run into the problem with a few channels, not all of them. Unfortunately, the only fix is to set the delay on my receiver. When I do that though, the other channels end up out of whack and have to set it back because the delay is set for the receiver input and not the individual channels.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately it's all channels.....


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

It's not necessarily a bad thing, provided your receiver has the ability to compensate for it by delaying the audio. If it does, set it until it looks right to you. If you can't, then you'll have to find out what processing is being applied to the signal(possibly upscaling from the directv box) and turn it off, if you can. It takes time to add something to the signal, thats usually why its out of sync.


----------

